# Clamp-on Lighting for 5 gallon tank?



## Bachstar (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a clamp-on light that I can attach to my 5 gallon tank. I was using an Azoo fluorescent palm light, which was a little glitchy, but essentially did the trick... until it crapped out on me a couple weeks ago. 

So I'm looking for another clamp-on light that I can put onto my tank. I'm worried that a hood would interfere with my filter - I've got an Azoo filter that sticks up out of the tank, so I feel like it would get in the way of a hood. I was thinking I'd just get another Palm light, but it looks like they've been discontinued.

Do you have any suggstions on a decent compact clampon for a small tank?

thanks!


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been looking for clamp on lights as well, and here's what I've found so far (not all would be enough for a 5 gallon, but I'll post the links anyway). I don't know if you had a "Galaxy" light or "firefly" light, but they are still being made. You can find them both here:

http://azooaz.com/products/lighting/

And here are other options:
Solar duo boy light

an 11 watt light I found

Or you could get something like this


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice finds for clip on lights!

There's also the Archaea 27 watt light from Aqua Forest Aquarium for $60. Most powerful clip on I've been able to find.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think you can get those online though, can you?? I would LOVE to get my hands on one of those!!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

No, but if you call them and ask, they'll totally ship it to you.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm a Solar Duo Boy guy... It has moon light LEDs


----------



## Red Leader (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the Macro-Glo 25 watt light from JBJ over my 5.5 gallon. Love it!


----------



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

Archaea clip on fixture can be found here

http://shop.aquatouch.com/category_s/44.htmhttp://www.plantedtank.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=995206


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got one of the Archaea clip on fixtures from Aqua Forest. I'll be using it over a 30 cm cube tank and think it will be plenty of light. The only thing I did is changed around the mounting bracket so that the thumb screws are outside the tank rather that inside. Just takes a phillips screwdriver and about a minute. 

I also have a Solar Duo Boy and it does put out a lot of light but it is not as spread out at the Archaea light. Also I just think the Duo Boy is not quite as sleek looking as the Archaea light.


----------

